
Ask HN: Remote dev box, using vscode, who needs it? - andreimiulescu
Hey guys, I’ve developed a remote box using vscode live share and mosh so I can actually code on 3G, would people be interested in a product like this, it’s kind of neat, I’ll provide a cli to start a vscode session remotely and connect. Who would use this?
======
mihaipocorschi
What would the actual purpose of it be? Maybe I'm missing something but I
don't see the use.

~~~
andreimiulescu
[https://github.com/devbox-hero/ansible-roles](https://github.com/devbox-
hero/ansible-roles) \- so the reason I made this was:

1\. Since I work a lot from 3g, and other bad connections. I wanted to have
some place I can do my work easily. You try download npm on 3g

2\. Why do we buy $3-4k macbook pros when we can rent servers for like 25
cents an hour that are as good.

